# A Serra da Estrela e a SIC



## amarusp (4 Fev 2009 às 22:46)

Nos últimos nevões ocorridos na Serra da Estrela a SIC fez sempre e somente reportagem e directos nas Penhas da Saúde, concelho da Covilhã, por isso deixo aqui duas questões:
Será que a Serra da Estrela é só a covilhã?
A Turistrela(empresa com o monopólio do turismo Serrano) fez algum pacto com a SIC?
A SIC e os telespectadores não sabem o que perdem ao não reportar  outros locais de grande beleza!


----------



## actioman (5 Fev 2009 às 00:17)

E mais nada! 

Eu também não conhecia a tua bela região, e ainda que apenas através da tua objectiva e dos teus vizinhos, já percebi aqui que a Serra da Estrela é muito mais que Covilhã, Penhas da Saúde e Torre .

Por isso aqui fica o meu obrigado.

PS- Essa foto é um poema


----------



## jonaslor (5 Fev 2009 às 00:18)

Apoio claramente a tua opinião.
Não é por ser também habitante de Loriga,  mas tem-se visto que tem nevado até com mais facilidade e em maior quantidade para esta zona da serra da estrela do que para o lado da covilhã.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Fev 2009 às 01:15)

Concordo em pleno!
Os membros do forum de Loriga têm feito muito pela divulgação dessa localidade, que pessoalmente não conheço, mas que farei questão de visitar na minha próxima ida à Estrela...
Essa foto é, de facto, fantástica...


----------



## Serrano (5 Fev 2009 às 10:26)

Concordo que a SIC podia variar um pouco os locais de filmagens, mas penso que o maior destaque às zonas referidas se deve ao facto da jornalista ser da Covilhã, assim como os meios técnicos, trata-se de uma questão de logística.

A logística é quase sempre importante para estas escolhas, não se lembram quando entrevistaram meteorologistas amadores apenas da zona de Lisboa, nas outras regiões também existem...


----------



## ACalado (5 Fev 2009 às 11:18)

Serrano disse:


> Concordo que a SIC podia variar um pouco os locais de filmagens, mas penso que o maior destaque às zonas referidas se deve ao facto da jornalista ser da Covilhã, assim como os meios técnicos, trata-se de uma questão de logística.
> 
> A logística é quase sempre importante para estas escolhas, não se lembram quando entrevistaram meteorologistas amadores apenas da zona de Lisboa, nas outras regiões também existem...



Totalmente de acordo acho mesmo que o problema principal é a logística e os acessos a zona de Loriga  mas que são lugares bonitos isso são


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2009 às 14:33)

spiritmind disse:


> Totalmente de acordo acho mesmo que o problema principal é a logística e os acessos a zona de Loriga  mas que são lugares bonitos isso são



E não esquecer que Covilhã é cidade, e tem um autarca renitente. Ainda ontem em declarações à TVI no jornal nacional, apontava fortes criticas ao Centro de Limpeza da Serra e à actuação da GNR, argumentando que há falta de meios humanos, uma limpeza que funcione 24h por dia, e uma equipa permanente na serra. Apontou também os prejuízos que isso traz para a serra.
Por sua vez a GNR diz que há uma equipa de montanha que trabalha 24h por dia, e que se as estradas encerram é porque não há condições de segurança. Dizendo ainda que a segurança é mais importante que o lucro que a neve pode trazer.

Está lançada a discussão por lá...


Em relação à serra e aos seus encantos, há uma zona pela qual nunca ninguém faz referência e que é para mim um dos lugares, mais bonito da serra: *O Covão d'Ametade*. E acho que nem pertence a Loriga nem à Covilhã. Se não estou em erro, deve pertencer a Manteigas. Assim como a zona do Vale Glaciar, que coberto de neve deve ser brutal. (Algumas fotografais dele sem neve).

Ainda sobre o Covão d'Ametade, acho que tem potêncial para ser um dos recantos mais frios de Portugal. Um covão a NE e a mais de 1500m de altura.


----------

